# Can a computer person explain this to me.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

I posted an innocuous title: Bombshell document details corona virus case against China.

Within five minutes of that post my forum login ( which was automatic) dropped out. My password wasn’t recognised and I had to reset my password to login. Also all my google favourites for easy access were wiped. When I now put in a request(Google) for a site it is not as quick-fire with the answer as it used to be.

Is something going on or am I reading too much into it ? I am not joking.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I posted an innocuous title: Bombshell document details corona virus case against China.
> 
> Within five minutes of that post my forum login ( which was automatic) dropped out. My password wasn't recognised and I had to reset my password to login. Also all my google favourites for easy access were wiped. When I now put in a request(Google) for a site it is not as quick-fire with the answer as it used to be.
> 
> Is something going on or am I reading too much into it ? I am not joking.


China's got your number...


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> China's got your number...


Seems like it. I am not paranoid, but strange happenings on my computer. All I want is a happy ending.

Sorry about flippant ending. Would really appreciate a plausible explanation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You activated N.S.A. TRIPWIRE.

_YOU mentioned b-' oo..mb and China in same sentence.

your FILE HAS BEEN " UPDATED"._


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> You activated N.S.A. TRIPWIRE.
> 
> _YOU mentioned b-' oo..mb and China in same sentence.
> 
> your FILE HAS BEEN " UPDATED"._


I know they have a program for phone conversations. In Singapore, every phone conversation that uses a pre programmed word is monitored. Who really knows what goes on.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Smells like an infection... you have an up to date antivirus, and is it active?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Smells like an infection... you have an up to date antivirus, and is it active?


Everything is back to normal today. Everything has been restored incl list of google favourites. It is like nothing happened.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Everything is back to normal today. Everything has been restored incl list of google favourites. It is like nothing happened.


Yes, that's right. Nothing happened.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, that's right. Nothing happened.
> 
> View attachment 456504


Yep, my imagination and very poor eyesight.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I would still make sure there's no infection. If you do have proper A/V (not the free junk Defender or Security Essentials you get from Microsoft) then make sure it is updated and run a full manual scan.

If you don't have one, then get one! Until then, use Trend Micro's free HouseCall tool for a full scan. It takes a while to complete, start it and walk away.
https://www.trendmicro.com/en_au/forHome/products/housecall.html (assuming you are in Aus)


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I would still make sure there's no infection. If you do have proper A/V (not the free junk Defender or Security Essentials you get from Microsoft) then make sure it is updated and run a full manual scan.
> 
> If you don't have one, then get one! Until then, use Trend Micro's free HouseCall tool for a full scan. It takes a while to complete, start it and walk away.
> https://www.trendmicro.com/en_au/forHome/products/housecall.html (assuming you are in Aus)


Thanks shall do that straight away. I don't have to be a computer person to know someone was in my computer.


----------



## Royals (Jul 8, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> All I want is a happy ending.


Yep

We miss you, cumm back to Melbourne forum we'll give you rear endings,... Ummm happy endings... Neil!!!



I know I know you're are Sandeep, right!!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I don't have to be a computer person to know someone was in my computer.


Maybe this person was in your computer..


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Royals said:


> Yep
> 
> We miss you, cumm back to Melbourne forum we'll give you rear endings,... Ummm happy endings... Neil!!!
> 
> ...


No worries GRHRD or whatever dumbass Nic your using.



oleole20 said:


> Maybe this person was in your computer..
> View attachment 456520


That's him. Will send photo to FBI.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I would still make sure there's no infection. If you do have proper A/V (not the free junk Defender or Security Essentials you get from Microsoft) then make sure it is updated and run a full manual scan.
> 
> If you don't have one, then get one! Until then, use Trend Micro's free HouseCall tool for a full scan. It takes a while to complete, start it and walk away.
> https://www.trendmicro.com/en_au/forHome/products/housecall.html (assuming you are in Aus)


Tried to load but couldn't.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Tried to load but couldn't.


This will undoubtedly get complicated and not able to deal with in here, but, details of what exactly happened?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> This will undoubtedly get complicated and not able to deal with in here, but, details of what exactly happened?


I even had a friend try. My skills being zero and his being about a three. We were on it for a couple of hrs at least. Kept directing us to pay option. Free option would not load.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I even had a friend try. My skills being zero and his being about a three. We were on it for a couple of hrs at least. Kept directing us to pay option. Free option would not load.


Then I can't say what's going on. Unless their policies are different in Australia, that link should land you on this page:









And from there you ought to be able to click on one of the 2 "free scan" links (depending on your version of Windows) and download a file named *HousecallLauncher64.exe* which installs the free HouseCall app. Sure, they do try to sell you on their paid products, but HouseCall has always been a free stand-alone product.

One last thing you might want to try: start at the very top of their website https://www.trendmicro.com/ and from there pick *FOR HOME* at the top and then from the *PRODUCTS* menu, under *Free Tools & Apps* select *HouseCall*.

Sorry it's been a headache for you, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Then I can't say what's going on. Unless their policies are different in Australia, that link should land you on this page:
> View attachment 456826
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I couldn't get back to you because I was banned until 6 pm tonight. Apparently, I unintentionally offended the American moderator.

In Australia, the free version is available for three days, but I am required to provide them with credit card details. Given my last experience with providing credit card details to a company, that is not going to happen.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Thanks for your help. I couldn't get back to you because I was banned until 6 pm tonight. Apparently, I unintentionally offended the American moderator.
> 
> In Australia, the free version is available for three days, but I am required to provide them with credit card details. Given my last experience with providing credit card details to a company, that is not going to happen.


Try AVG Free version. Download for free in Oz and run for free in Oz.

(P.S. which mod? Was it one of the girls? If so, flowers and chocolates are always gratefully accepted  )

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Try AVG Free version. Download for free in Oz and run for free in Oz.
> 
> (P.S. which mod? Was it one of the girls? If so, flowers and chocolates are always gratefully accepted :smiles: )
> 
> ...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> As you can see I have been demoted to member. Which I will have to "spend considerable time on". I have also lost a couple of trophy points.
> 
> Any idea what a trophy point is, and why I should be upset about losing them ?


Lordy!!This is pretty serious stuff.

However, I am reluctant to go into any great detail as it may well lead to serious repercussions for my good self. As I have spent considerable time in the past in the naughty corner and had my good share of spankings by the resident dominatrix, I must try to keep my promise and be a 'good boy'.

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Lordy!!This is pretty serious stuff.
> 
> However, I am reluctant to go into any great detail as it may well lead to serious repercussions for my good self. As I have spent considerable time in the past in the naughty corner and had my good share of spankings by the resident dominatrix, I must try to keep my promise and be a 'good boy'.
> 
> .


What is the significance of a trophy point ? Please open the casino Mr Andrews so I can get away from this forum.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> What is the significance of a trophy point ?


Sorry I can't divulge that. Let me just say... think of the most pleasurable experience of your entire life, then multiply it by 10. Trophy points may build toward an entry to consciousness and forum nirvana.

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Sorry I can't divulge that. Let me just say... think of the most pleasurable experience of your entire life, then multiply it by 10. Trophy points may build toward an entry to consciousness and forum nirvana.
> 
> .


Do you get any money or is it an Uber style gold star ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Do you get any money or is it an Uber style gold star ?


I'm sorry, your current status as a mere 'Member' precludes you from such insights. 

.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I'm sorry, your current status as a mere 'Member' precludes you from such insights. :frown:
> 
> .


You are about as useful as .... on a bull.



WhogivesAF? said:


> You are about as useful as .... on a bull.


I won't be inviting you to my reinstatement to Well Known Member party.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Thanks for your help. I couldn't get back to you
> 
> In Australia, the free version is available for three days, but I am required to provide them with credit card details. Given my last experience with providing credit card details to a company, that is not going to happen.


No problem. Sorry that one didn't work out. AVG is my second choice, as mentioned above.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I posted an innocuous title: Bombshell document details corona virus case against China.
> 
> Within five minutes of that post my forum login ( which was automatic) dropped out. My password wasn't recognised and I had to reset my password to login. Also all my google favourites for easy access were wiped. When I now put in a request(Google) for a site it is not as quick-fire with the answer as it used to be.
> 
> Is something going on or am I reading too much into it ? I am not joking.


It's possible if you're using a HUAWEI 
phone ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Lordy!!This is pretty serious stuff.
> 
> However, I am reluctant to go into any great detail as it may well lead to serious repercussions for my good self. As I have spent considerable time in the past in the naughty corner and had my good share of spankings by the resident dominatrix, I must try to keep my promise and be a 'good boy'.
> 
> .


TELL HIM HIS UBER BADGES ARE NEXT !



Who is John Galt? said:


> Sorry I can't divulge that. Let me just say... think of the most pleasurable experience of your entire life, then multiply it by 10. Trophy points may build toward an entry to consciousness and forum nirvana.
> 
> .


O MY !
HE WILL HAVE TO BE REINCARNATED A DOZEN DOZEN TIMES NOW !


----------

